
Backbone.js - JavaScript MVC - gibsonf1
http://blogfreakz.com/javascript/backbone-js-javascript-mvc/
======
rudle
Some better links: <https://github.com/documentcloud/backbone/>
[http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/examples/todos/inde...](http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/examples/todos/index.html)
(A Demo)

